

3 coding puzzles 100% of a middle school class got, versus 50% of interviewees - benkt
http://blog.ktbyte.com/2014/06/17/3-coding-puzzles-100-of-our-middle-school-class-can-do-but-only-50-of-professional-interviewees-could/

======
joniscool
If you are using Unicode, getting a character out of a string actually can be
a bit difficult to do correctly (depending on the language).

